# Spray King hydraulic texture rig for sale



## S&L (Nov 1, 2021)

Selling Spray King 150 gal, hydraulic, 15h Koehler, approximately 200’ of hose,
$3500. I’m in central Minnesota and not using it


----------



## rmosley2 (Nov 5, 2021)

S&L said:


> Selling Spray King 150 gal, hydraulic, 15h Koehler, approximately 200’ of hose,
> $3500. I’m in central Minnesota and not using it


my name is Richard Mosley my phone # 812-629-9688 I would like to know your bottom Dollar. i can come to you in less Then 15 days i need your phone number.. can you call me thanks ram roof coating i have cash i live in Indianapolis IN


----------

